# Unterschied Photon und Phonon



## Weltraum-Taste (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

da in einem benachbarten Thread einige Diskussionen über Relativitätstheorie und dieses Zeug laufen, krieg ich hier möglicherweise eine Antwort auf eine Frage, mit der ich mich schon öfter beschäftigt habe.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Photon und Phonon?

In der Raumladungszone einer Diode werden ja z.B. bei direkten Übergängen Photonen (Licht) erzeugt, in indirekten Halbleitern Phononen (quantisierte Gitterschwingungen).



Photon: Hohe Energie, wenig Impuls, ein Eichboson der elektroschwachen Wechselwirkung


Phonon: Wenig Energie, viel Impuls, quantisierte Gitterschwingung.
Was ich etwas merkwürdig finde: Wenn ein Phonon viel Impuls hat, müsste es doch auch automatisch viel (Bewegungs-)Energie haben.

Außerdem: Die Gitterschwingung ist ja eigentlich ein "Zusammendrücken" der Atomgitterstruktur, welche auf Basis von elektrischen Kräfte-Gleichgewichten von


ionsierten Atome
van der Vaal-Kräften durch Dipolmomente
elektrisch zusammengehaltenen Atomen (Protonen und Elektronen)
....

besteht. All diese Kräfte sind eigentlich elektromagnetischer Natur, die Übertragungsteile dieser Kräfte sind elektroschwacher Natur: Photonen. Daher müssten doch eigentlich die quantisiert auftretenden Phononen eigentlich Photonen sein (möglicherweise mit einer anderen Frequenz, Spin, was weiß ich).

Da z.B. bei LED-Raumladungszonen Photonen oder Phononen mit einer Energie in Abhängigkeit vom Bandabstand zwischen Valenz und Leitungsband auftauchen müssten dann doch eigentlich auch die gleichen Teilchen auftreten? Immerhin könnten doch auf Basis meiner wirren Gedanken eigentlich nur Photonen auftauchen, da Phononen als quasi-elektromagnetische Gitterschwingung (keine die im Vakuum ausfähig ist, aber doch eine elektromagnetische Welle) doch eigentlich Photonen sein sollten.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Phonen und Photon?

Sorry das ich mir so einen Mist ausdenke, aber möglicherweise hat ja jemand ne Antwort


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

Wieso guckst du nicht bei Wiki rein, da wird es doch recht nett erklärt.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (19. Dezember 2009)

Das Wort "Quasiteilchen" bei Wiki kommt meinen wirren Gedanken entgegen. Allerdings müsste es dann doch aus Photonen bestehen (womit das Phonon teilbar wäre, also kein Quant ist).

Ein Phonon mit hohem Impuls (also Geschwindigkeit, kinetischer Energie) müsste dann doch eigentlich (hoch-)energetischen Photonen entsprechen...?

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Phononen und Photonen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

Nein, nein, im Bereich der Quantenphysik muss es für jeden Vorgang ein Teilchen geben, das diesen Vorgang halt macht.
Die Wechselwirkungskräfte werden mit Teilchen beschrieben. Mesonen sind da so eine Gruppe.
Die Phonon sind eine Bezeichnung für ein Teilchen, das ebenfalls für eine quantenbasierende Wechselwirkung zuständig ist, aber nichts mit dem Photon zu tun. Das Photon ist Energieträger der elektromagnetischen Wechselwirkung. Das Phonon ist Energieträger der thermischen Bewegung eines Atoms (also der Grund, warum etwas warm ist).

Einer der Gründe, warum sich die Relativitätstheorie mit der Quantenpyhsik beißt, ist dass Einstein die Gravitation mittels Raumzeitkrümung erklärt, während die Quantenpyhsik immer ein Teilchen braucht um Wechselwirkungen erklären zu können (Schwerkraft ist eine der vier Wechsewirkungen im Universum). Aber es gibt kein Teilchen dazu (das mögliche "Graviton" ist noch nicht entdeckt worden, wird aber von der Quantenphysik vorausgesagt, bzw. es muss eins geben, sonst ist die Quantenphysik falsch).

Sollte die Entdeckung des Gravitons tatsächlich mal erfolgen, würde das den Todesstoß für die Relativitätstheorie bedeuten und den Sieg der Quantenphysik.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (20. Dezember 2009)

> Nein, nein, im Bereich der Quantenphysik muss es für jeden Vorgang ein Teilchen geben, das diesen Vorgang halt macht.


Stimmt.



> Das Photon ist Energieträger der elektromagnetischen Wechselwirkung. Das Phonon ist Energieträger der thermischen Bewegung eines Atoms (also der Grund, warum etwas warm ist).


Schwingung: Umwandelung von potentieller Energie in Kinetische, und wieder zurück.

Gitterschwingung: "Zusammendrücken" von Gittern (potentielle Energie). Diese Gitter sind ansonsten aufgrund von elektrischen Kräften (Atome), bzw. elektromagnetischer Kräfte (z.B Van der Vaal Bindungen) zusammengehalten. Das "Entspannen" dieser zusammengedrückten Gitter führt zu einer Bewegung von Gitteratomen.

Bewegung von Teilchen entgegen der elektromagnetischen Kräfte (entgegem dem Gleichgewicht bei 0 Grad Kelvin) erfordert ein elektrisches Feld, also würde ich Photonen in der Verantwortung sehen (die Eichbosonen der elektroschwachen Kraft)



> Die Wechselwirkungskräfte werden mit Teilchen beschrieben. Mesonen sind da so eine Gruppe.


Das Standardmodell bietet:
Gravitonen (falls existent): zu schwach um die Vorgänge zu erklären
W-Bosonen: treten quasi nur bei schwachen Zerfällen auf
Z-Bosonen: Auch schwach, sehe ich nicht in der Verantwortung bei Gitterschwingungen
Gluonen: Haben eine extrem kurze Reichweite, beschränken sich daher nur auf Atomkerne.

...bleibt das Photon als Teilchen was für Gitterschwingungen verantwortlich ist.

Phononen sind kein Bestandteil des Standardmodells. Sind aber Quanten, sind also nicht teilbar (?). Können sie dann aus anderen Teilchen bestehen? 

Oder sind es Photonen mit extrem niedrigen Frequenzen (wenig Energie) aber hohem Impuls? Das würde sich durch eine hohe Photonenintensität (viel Impuls) mit niedriger Frequenz (E=h*f) und somit niedriger Energie erklären lassen. Naja, wirklich sauber erscheint mir diese Erklärung nicht.

Irgendwie passen Phononen nicht so recht in mein Weltbild...


----------



## bishop (20. Dezember 2009)

du siehst das irgendwie zu kompliziert^^

Phononen sind ein hochgradig künstliches Konstrukt der Festkörperphysiker um Phänomene zu beschreiben, ähnlich wie das Rechnen mit komplexen Zahlen: Es ist unsinnig aber es funktioniert.

Ein Festkörperphysiker ist ja schon sehr weit von der Teilchenphysik entfernt, den interessieren solche Dinge wie schwache/starke Kraft und so gar nicht. Weiterhin ist auch die EM-Kraft nur von marginalem Interesse da so ein Festkörper ja erstmal neutral ist und sich häufig auch gar nicht so viel tut wenn man eine Spannung anlegt.

Dennoch hat es sich als sehr vorteilhaft bewiesen Teilchen zu definieren, die die Quanten der Gitterschwingung sind, weil sich damit eben einige sehr anschauliche Sachen machen lassen. Dass das letztlich doch wieder auf Photonen zurückführen lässt interessiert den Festkörperphysiker jetzt erstmal nicht so sehr, ist dieses Modell in seiner Welt doch sehr kompliziert. Die Bewegung eines Phonons ist ja eine Art Eimerkette zwischen je zwei benachbarten Gitteratomen, die jeweils ein Photon miteinander austauschen. Aber hier mit dem Maxwell rumzurechnen macht weder Sinn noch Spaß und so abstrahiert man eine Ebene höher und führt ein einzelnes Teilchen ein, dass sich im Festkörper ausbreiten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

Weltraum-Taste schrieb:


> Irgendwie passen Phononen nicht so recht in mein Weltbild...


 
Wie ich es schon mal gesagt habe. Phonen braucht man um Vorgänge in der Quantenwelt erklären zu können, weil man nun mal für den Vorgang ein Teilchen braucht, dass eben diese Wechselwirkung überträgt.
So und nicht anders funktioniert die Quantenphysik.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (20. Dezember 2009)

> du siehst das irgendwie zu kompliziert^^



Da hast du eindeutig Recht. Und wer etwas zu kompliziert sieht, hat es in der Regel nicht verstanden.

Sowas:
_
Phononen sind ein hochgradig künstliches Konstrukt der Festkörperphysiker um Phänomene zu beschreiben, ähnlich wie das Rechnen mit komplexen Zahlen: Es ist unsinnig aber es funktioniert._

kenne ich von uns Ingenieren (alles irgendwie linearisieren, zur Not noch Korrekturfaktor, passt schon irgendwie), bei Physikern finde ich sowas aber extrem unsportlich.

Meine Vorstellung von einem Teilchen ähnelt immer noch dem von einer Bowlingkugel, immer wenn ich was über Verschränkung, Schrödingergleichung, etc. lese, fühle ich mich wie im falschen Film.



> Wie ich es schon mal gesagt habe. Phonen braucht man um Vorgänge in der Quantenwelt erklären zu können, weil man nun mal für den Vorgang ein Teilchen braucht, dass eben diese Wechselwirkung überträgt.
> So und nicht anders funktioniert die Quantenphysik.



Das mir bekannte Standardmodell finde ich zumindest in sich konsistent, ob das Graviton jetzt noch dazu kommt oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.

Das Phonon verstehe ich garnicht (obwohl ich selbstverständlich damit Rechnen und eine Definition runterbeten kann)


----------



## bishop (21. Dezember 2009)

> Sowas:
> _
> Phononen sind ein hochgradig künstliches Konstrukt der Festkörperphysiker um Phänomene zu beschreiben, ähnlich wie das Rechnen mit komplexen Zahlen: Es ist unsinnig aber es funktioniert._
> 
> kenne ich von uns Ingenieren (alles irgendwie linearisieren, zur Not noch Korrekturfaktor, passt schon irgendwie), bei Physikern finde ich sowas aber extrem unsportlich.



Und das ist auch nicht umsonst so. Quantenmechanik ist ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt reine Störungsrechnung, exakte Lösungen gibt es ja nur für sehr wenige Potentiale darüber fährt man nur mit Näherungen, Simulationen und dergleichen. Die Elektrodynamik ist ja nicht anders, irgendwann macht es einfach keinen Spaß mehr mit Biot-Savart die Magnetfelder zu berechnen wenn dein Draht nur ein bisschen anders als eine Gerade oder ein Kreis aussieht.

Nya aber darum geht es ja nicht. Versuche deinen Begriff von "Teilchen" dahingehend zu erweitern, dass damit Energie- oder Masseportionen gemeint sind, und häufiger sind es Energie- denn Masseportionen und haben nur sehr wenig Ähnlichkeit mit Bowlingkugeln ^^

Die Phononen sind Portionen der Schwingungsenergie, die durch die Stöße der Gitteratome erzeugt wird. Das Ganze kommt letztlich aus der Quantenfeldtheorie, da man die Schwingungen im Festkörper durch ein Feld beschreiben kann, dessen Anregungszustände gerade die Phononen sind. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal.

Viel besser kann ich es dir wohl nicht erklären, aber macht es dir wirklich so große Kopfschmerzen die Wellenfront, die entsteht wenn du auf den Tisch haust und die durch diesen durchrast als ein Teilchen aufzufassen, dass sich durch den Tisch bewegt?


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (21. Dezember 2009)

Bio-Savart liefert zumindest analytische und damit sinnvolle Lösungen. Schon merkwürdig, dass ein Ingenierswerkzeug mathematisch korrekt ist, während das Quantenzeug von den Physikern aus Geschlampe und Näherungen besteht. Normalerweise ist das eher andersrum...



> Die Phononen sind Portionen der Schwingungsenergie, die durch die Stöße der Gitteratome erzeugt wird. Das Ganze kommt letztlich aus der Quantenfeldtheorie, da man die Schwingungen im Festkörper durch ein Feld beschreiben kann, dessen Anregungszustände gerade die Phononen sind. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal.



Das finde ich eine schöne Beschreibung, ich danke für diese Zeile.




> Viel besser kann ich es dir wohl nicht erklären, aber macht es dir wirklich so große Kopfschmerzen die Wellenfront, die entsteht wenn du auf den Tisch haust und die durch diesen durchrast als ein Teilchen aufzufassen, dass sich durch den Tisch bewegt?



Ich habe in der Schule was über das Doppelspaltexperiment gehört, und mich gewundert, warum sich alle so einen Kopf drüber machen. Ist doch alles ganz einfach.

Jetzt habe ich im Studium theoretische Physik und ein dahingehendes Wahlfach gehabt (und sogar ganz passabel abgeschnitten), allerdings hat der Prof bei mir das Gefühl übriggelassen, dass ich eigentlich garnichts verstanden habe. Und je mehr ich über das Thema lese, desto ausgeprägter wird das Gefühl.

Und während ich bisher im Studium bisher immer die Definition von Phononen geschluckt habe, fange ich plötzlich an darüber nachzudenken, was der Käse eigentlich soll, und warum Phononen ODER Photonen in Raumladungszonen entstehen können, obwohl das doch eigentlich die gleichen Teilchen sein müssten.

Im nachhinein bereue ich es, mich jemals mit Quantenphysik beschäftigt zu haben, ich hätte mein unkompliziertes und funktionales Weltbild von vorher gerne zurück.

Deine Definition eines Phonons als "Anregunszustand" finde ich sinnvoll. Daher kann das Phonon aus anderen Sachen bestehen, wird aber durch die Randbedingungen (Gitterstruktur im Festkörper) nur gequantelt auftreten können. Das würde Sinn machen. Die RLZ von indirekten/direkten Halbleitern kann ich mir damit aber immer noch nicht wirklich erklären (obwohl ich ein paar Herleitungen zum Thema nachvollzogen habe, da fiel aber sehr viel vom Himmel)


----------



## bishop (22. Dezember 2009)

> Jetzt habe ich im Studium theoretische Physik und ein dahingehendes Wahlfach gehabt (und sogar ganz passabel abgeschnitten), allerdings hat der Prof bei mir das Gefühl übriggelassen, dass ich eigentlich garnichts verstanden habe. Und je mehr ich über das Thema lese, desto ausgeprägter wird das Gefühl.


hrhr ja, Theo IV war etwas ganz Besonderes 

Bei den bisher gemachten Aussagen bin ich mir recht sicher, ich muss dir aber leider auch gestehen, dass ich in der Festkörperphysik nicht so stark bin wie ich es gerne wäre und somit meine Nützlichkeit hier wohl etwas begrenzt ist. Im Bachelor wurde (zumindest bei uns) Festkörper- und Teilchenphysik zu einer Vorlesung Ex V zusammengelegt, daher wird da vieles zusammengestrichen und der Festkörperteil hat erst jetzt angefangen.

Und Halbleitermechanik habe ich auch nur sehr rudimentär in einer "Elektronik für Physiker" Vorlesung beigebracht bekommen, der hat uns das Ebers-Moll Modell hingesetzt und gesagt, dass dahinter ne Menge unnötiger Festkörperphysik steckt und das war es dann auch.

Hoffe im Master wird es eine anständige Festkörperphysikvorlesung geben, bis dahin habe ich auch die Quantenfeldtheorie gehört und das Ganze hoffentlich auch etwas besser verstanden. Ich melde mich dann in einem Jahr nochmal oder so 

gruß


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin nur Inschenör, also die Gruppe Mensch die sich schnell mit Endformeln abgibt, aber den ganzen Käsen dann anwenden muss.

Die Festkörpervorlesung war bei uns im Master der allerletzte Rotz, der Prof hat sein eigenes Skript kein bißchen verstanden und wusste nichtmal was Alkalimetalle sind. Die anschließende Prüfung war der reinste Horror, da man versuchen musste, in der Prüfung das Halbwissen bzw. Unwissen des Profs zu treffen. Die Noten waren bei allen ziemlich mies, der Lernerfolg noch niedriger.

Theo Physik und die Folgeveranstaltung war jedoch wirklich gut, da hatten wir Glück mit dem Prof.

Die Vorlesungen haben bei mir jedoch zugegeben ein gewisses Interesse für die Sachverhalte erzeugt, auch dadurch begründet, dass ich langsam verstehe, dass ich das alles eigentlich nicht verstehe.

Könnte ich mich nochmals entscheiden, was ich studieren würde, würde ich mich vermutlich für Festkörperphysik und Quantenmachanik entscheiden. Die Fächer sind zwar krank - aber sehr interessant.

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß mit den Folgefächern! Möglicherweise wirst du ja mit mehr Verständnis belohnt als ich.


----------



## bishop (22. Dezember 2009)

Deine Verwirrung mag auch in dem generellen Aufbau deines Studiums begründet sein. Quantenmechanik und Konsorten sind nicht wirklich als Zusatzqualifikationen geeignet für jemanden, der eigentlich ganz andere Sachen macht wie z.B ein Ingenieur. Entweder du nimmst dir den Stoff jahrelang vor und machst nix anderes als Physik in all ihren Formen und Farben oder du endest nur in einem großen Verwirrungszustand.

Andererseits weiss ich gar nicht so genau wie das Ingenieursstudium genau aufgebaut ist aber ich vermute, dass da nicht so viel reine Physik vorkommt, sonst würde es Physikstudium heissen^^

Um gepflegt über die Physik zu reden, die hier und auch im Nachbarthread das Thema ist, müsste man auf beiden Seiten eine Bildung voraussetzen die hier wohl niemand vorweisen kann. Das Problem ist, dass jeder diese Themen sehr spannend findet und es "kuhl" ist über Schwarze Löcher, Quantenteleportation und ähnliches zu diskutieren, aber sich kaum jemand eingestehen will, dass man eigentlich gar nichts weiss und einem einfach Jahre des Studiums fehlen um nicht nur Antworten zu finden, sondern um die Ausführungen des Erklärenden zu verstehen.

Aber das ist wohl auch genau der Grund, warum es dich z.B hierher verschlagen hat um nach Phononen zu fragen und nicht in einschlägige Physikforen, weil du gehofft hast, dass es dir jemand anschaulich erklären kann. Aber diese Dinge sind so abstrakt und fremd, dass man sich nur auf die Mathematik verlassen kann, denn dann sind die Dinge immer noch abstrakt aber wenigstens korrekt. Aber für Mathe und theoretische Physik, die ja nichts anderes als angewandte Mathe ist haben nur wenig Leute wirklich was übrig^^

Da fällt mir ein: Simple Wiki ist gerade der Versuch komplizierte Dinge durch einfaches Englisch zu vermitteln, Das hier ist z.B der Artikel zur Quantenmechanik. Wie man sieht ist es häufig unbefriedigend und löst lang nicht alle Fragen, aber das ist wohl das Äußerste was man ohne Mathe vermitteln kann...


----------



## bishop (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich doppelposte an dieser Stelle mal ganz frech weil ich im Gegensatz zu weiter oben tatsächlich etwas Konstruktives zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage sagen kann. Ich habe mich (unter den gegebenen Umständen zugegegben sehr flüchtig) in das Thema eingelesen und versuche hier mal etwas Ordnung ins Chaos zu bringen^^ Ich werde hier etwas Vorwissen implizieren, aber das sollte bei dir kein Problem sein.



> Was ich etwas merkwürdig finde: Wenn ein Phonon viel Impuls hat, müsste es doch auch automatisch viel (Bewegungs-)Energie haben.


wie ich das überblicke unterscheidet photonen und phononen hauptsächlich, dass für Phononen keine Impuls- oder Teilchenzahlerhaltung gilt. Insgesamt bedeutet es, dass bei Phononen die Relation hohe Energie = hoher Impuls nicht gilt. Es ist nur so, dass bei der Herleitung der Phononen der Wellenzahlvektor auftaucht, den man bei den Photonen sehr schön zu einem Impuls verheiraten konnte. Das geht hier wohl nicht und zwar letztlich deswegen, dass das Gitter endlich und diskret ist und man aus der Summe eben kein Integral machen kann.

Hier muss ich dann wohl meine Aussage von vorhin etwas revidieren, denn Photonen und z.B das W-Boson sind verwandt als Teilchen, nur dass das Photon keine Masse hat (und bissl andere Eigenschaften^^). Daneben ist das Phonon etwas ganz anderes und lässt sich nur mit sehr viel Gutwillen als Teilchen in dem Sinne wie es ein Photon ist beschreiben.

Hier kommt eine etwas abstraktere Definition: Ein Photon ist der Zustand der sich einstellt wenn man eine gewisse Energie auf n ungekoppelte Oszillatoren verteilt, ein Phonon hingegen ist der Zustand, der sich einstellt wenn man diese Energie auf n gekoppelte Oszillatoren einbringt. Mehr oder weniger ersichtlich ist, dass sich jeweils völlig verschiedene Eigenschaften einstellen.

Das sind jetzt sehr fundamentale Sachen, ich habe ja gar nicht darüber gesprochen wie ich das Phonon erzeugen will, sondern ich habe mir angeschaut wie die Potentiale aussehen und der dazugehörige Hamiltonian. Es ist also letztlich der unterschiedliche Hamiltonoperator, der den Unterschied macht, denn beim Photon ist es der freie Oszillator und beim Phonon der gekoppelte.

Ich hoffe, dass sich für dich nun etwas geklärt hat, für Fragen bin ich immer verfügbar^^

gruß


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (22. Dezember 2009)

> Andererseits weiss ich gar nicht so genau wie das Ingenieursstudium genau aufgebaut ist aber ich vermute, dass da nicht so viel reine Physik vorkommt, sonst würde es Physikstudium heissen^^


In Maxwellscher Theorie und Halbleiterphysik kriegen wir wohl etwas mehr als ihr (Etechniker), der Fokus bei Halbleiterphysik liegt aber wohl auch etwas stärker auf Ersatzschaltbildern... Ansonsten dürftet ihr bei Physik wohl "leicht" vorne liegen. Spaßveranstaltungen wie Signaltheorie bleiben dafür euch erspart, die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera 

Was theoretische Physik betrifft hatten wir wohl eine light Variante. Was für mein schlichtes Gemüt auch ausreichend viel war.



> Das sind jetzt sehr fundamentale Sachen, ich habe ja gar nicht darüber gesprochen wie ich das Phonon erzeugen will, sondern ich habe mir angeschaut wie die Potentiale aussehen und der dazugehörige Hamiltonian. Es ist also letztlich der unterschiedliche Hamiltonoperator, der den Unterschied macht, denn beim Photon ist es der freie Oszillator und beim Phonon der gekoppelte.


Der Hamilton-Operator ist ja dieses Ding

http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/0/f/7/0f77577545c55b201fd02e123afd3e17.png

was dann in der Schrödinger-Gleichung 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/3/1/d/31da2a317a2e9a568c6afa0376a2e54d.png

in der Mitte auftaucht. Also die quantenmechanische Formulierung für den Energie & Impulsoperator? Da der Term "m" auftaucht, wird der wohl bei Phononen was anderes ausspucken als bei Photonen, das wird wohl der Fall sein.

Die "n gekoppelten Oszillatoren" müssten dann aber aus Photonen sein. Womit das Phonon dann eine Menge an Lösungen für das oszillierende Gitter bestimmt... das macht Sinn.

Gruß, Weltraumtaste


----------



## bishop (22. Dezember 2009)

> Der Hamilton-Operator ist ja dieses Ding
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/math/0/f...123afd3e17.png
> 
> ...


Das ist genau das Problem. Der Hamiltonian wie du ihn da anschreibst gilt für Teilchen, aber nicht für Phononen^^ Da hat er eine andere Form und ist sogar von einer ganz anderen Art, da die in ihm enthaltenen Impuls und Ortsoperatoren nicht hermitesch sind, und daher eigentlich keine "guten Operatoren" sind^^

Die gekoppelten Potentiale kommen aus dem Coulombfeld das ein Gitteratom spürt wenn es ausgelenkt wird, insofern ist es nicht so weit weg zu denken, dass da Elektromagnetismus und somit Photonen eine Rolle spielen. Dennoch sind das fundamental unterschiedliche Dinge in ihrem Verhalten.

Signaltheorie haben wir ein bisschen in der Elektronikvorlesung gemacht, das ist als Gedanke ziemlich kuhl aber ich stelle mir das in der Praxis sehr ätzend vor  Das Simulieren mit Cadence hat aber immer Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (23. Dezember 2009)

> Das ist genau das Problem. Der Hamiltonian wie du ihn da anschreibst gilt für Teilchen, aber nicht für Phononen^^ Da hat er eine andere Form und ist sogar von einer ganz anderen Art, da die in ihm enthaltenen Impuls und Ortsoperatoren nicht hermitesch sind, und daher eigentlich keine "guten Operatoren" sind^^



Mm... ich dachte, der Hamilton sieht immer so aus, gilt für alle Quantenobjekte. Naja, man lernt nie aus.



> Signaltheorie haben wir ein bisschen in der Elektronikvorlesung gemacht, das ist als Gedanke ziemlich kuhl aber ich stelle mir das in der Praxis sehr ätzend vor



Der Spaß fängt erst dann an, wenn man anfängt die Sachen mit Realen Bauelementen zu verwirklichen. Wenn man plötzlich keine analytischen Formeln mehr hat - und der Krempel schlicht und einfach nicht funktioniert. Real life sucks, egal ob im Mikro- oder Makrokosmos


----------

